# Norwegian: Sees snart



## kissthis

Hello everyone. I have another sentence/phrase I need translated from Norwegian to English please: 
"Sees snart, jeg savner deg veldig"

Please help! Thank you.


----------



## Grefsen

kissthis said:


> Hello everyone. I have another sentence/phrase I need translated from Norwegian to English please:
> "Sees snart, jeg savner deg veldig"


Here is my attempt at a translation:

See you soon, I miss you  a lot.

*"Sees snart"* is short for *"Vi sees snart"* which basically means "we will see each other soon." 

I think that that *"jeg savner deg veldig"* is short for *"jeg savner deg veldig mye"* which means "I miss you very much."  

Like you I'm also a student of Norwegian so you should probably wait and see what comments some of our native speaking Norwegian friends have.


----------



## kissthis

Thank you!!


----------



## Grefsen

*Velkommen til nordisk språkforumet kissthis**! * 

(Welcome to the Nordic Language Forum...)

I hope you will become a regular here. 



kissthis said:


> Thank you!!


*Ikke noe å takke for.*  (I think I wrote this correctly.    )

This is an expression in wide use by our very modest Norwegian friends which means "(There is) nothing to thank (me) for."


----------



## mezzoforte

Wait a second... couldn't the second sentence be *future *tense (I think Norwegian can use present to mean future, like in German.)

So it could be: "*I'm really going to miss you*".  It depends on if the people are parting, or apart, LOL.  If _apart_, then I agree that it should be present tense!

In other words, is the first sentence a "good-bye" or a plan to meet in the future?  I could be wrong though: maybe it's completely unambigious.

P.S. I just realized that in English "_*I'm*_" can mean future (colloquially), but "_*I am*_" is always present tense.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

mezzoforte said:


> Wait a second... couldn't the second sentence be *future *tense (I think Norwegian can use present to mean future, like in German.)
> 
> So it could be: "*I'm really going to miss you*".  It depends on if the people are parting, or apart, LOL.  If _apart_, then I agree that it should be present tense!


Since the message opens with "See you soon", we can be pretty sure that they're apart, and that they're (well, at least the writer)  missing the other person now, in the present.

I think this is a case where you could not use present to mean future in Norwegian, but we'd better have the Norwegian natives confirm this.

/Wilma


----------



## kirsitn

mezzoforte said:


> Wait a second... couldn't the second sentence be *future *tense (I think Norwegian can use present to mean future, like in German.)



No. It's definitely present tense. Future tense would be "jeg kommer til å savne deg/jeg vil savne deg".


----------



## mezzoforte

kirsitn said:


> No. It's definitely present tense. Future tense would be "jeg kommer til å savne deg/jeg vil savne deg".



What about "jeg skal savne deg"?


----------



## kirsitn

mezzoforte said:


> What about "jeg skal savne deg"?



Technically it's not incorrect, but to me it sounds a bit akward. "Skal" implies a planned action, whereas "kommer til" implies something that will happen whether you've planned it or not.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Déja vu! We just had a discussion about ska/kommer att in Swedish, and the same rules seem to apply. See thread Swedish: "kommer att" vs "ska" - post 10 and later discuss the future tense of the verb to miss [someone] in particular.

/Wilma


----------

